# Sulcata tort. Ate a small piece of foil



## Mancha428 (Jul 5, 2015)

my sulcata tortise at a piece of foil that was the size of a foil the size of like 4 grains of rice I am nervous for him please let me know what you think I tried to grab it but he ate the rest of it before I can grab it I am scared for it let me know quick he is a year old


----------



## Jodie (Jul 5, 2015)

Yikes. I would keep him super hydrated. Hopefully others will chime in, but I think he will be able to pass it. Lots of soaks, cucumber and aloe are good.


----------



## Blakem (Jul 5, 2015)

Is your sulcata small?


----------



## Tom (Jul 5, 2015)

Soak him every day for a few weeks and check the poop for it. It will probably pass with no problems.

How did foil get into his enclosure? Those darn sulcatas will eat anything. One of mine pooped out an entire mylar Doritos bag once. It must have blown in on the wind. It wasn't mine and I never even saw it until it came out the other end...


----------



## Mancha428 (Jul 5, 2015)

Blake m said:


> Is your sulcata small?


It's about like 5 or 6 inches


----------



## Mancha428 (Jul 5, 2015)

Tom said:


> Soak him every day for a few weeks and check the poop for it. It will probably pass with no problems.
> 
> How did foil get into his enclosure? Those darn sulcatas will eat anything. One of mine pooped out an entire mylar Doritos bag once. It must have blown in on the wind. It wasn't mine and I never even saw it until it came out the other end...



He got foil from outside I brought him out there to get some sunlight and I seen him just in one spot longer then normal and I went to check on him and he was eating a piece of foil I tried to get it but he had a tight hold on it and he ate the rest to fast


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 6, 2015)

As has been said, it should just pass through, but keep your tortoise well hydrated and encourage him to drink to help avoid compaction.


----------



## Alaskamike (Jul 6, 2015)

Caught mine eating a little pile of cat barf. 
Then sometimes I give him something really good for him and he sniffs it and walks on past 
Go figure


----------



## Kenno (Jul 7, 2015)

Alaskamike said:


> sometimes I give him something really good for him and he sniffs it and walks on past
> Go figure


I grew some Sonoran weed mix for my CDTs. They like the new things that grow but then they lose interest.


----------

